# CPF Acronyms/Terminology (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)



## angelofwar

Update 11 Mar 12:

Broke the thread apart into sections; 

*Flashlight Lingo/Acronyms
Battery Chemistries
Internet Lingo/Acronyms (English)
*
Hope this will help navigate it better!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well, having read the "Annoying Acronyms" Thread in The Cafe, I came across this:



Dr Evil said:


> On another note, I'm trying to find a list of acronyms used here. I keep running across ones I don't know.



So, here's a start:

*Flashlight Lingo/Acronyms:*

*
Alkie/s = *Refers to Alakline batteries; refers to the chemical compound of said batteries; the most common battery composition in the world; known for their commonality and availability; prone to leakage; weighs more than lithium and has less temperature tolerance. Also has a much shorter shelf life (~3 years), as opposed to the 10-15 years shelf life found in Lithium Batteries

*AOW = *Angel of War; One of the coolest guys on CPF; Known SF addict, cheeky at times; Also refers to St. Micheal in the book of Revelations, i.e. the Arch-Angel of War 


*CB =* A designator found at the end of Surefire models, indicating a "Crenulated Bezel" (see "SB = Strike Bezel")

*CCT = *Correlated Color Temperature

*CPF* = Candle Power Forums

*CPFMP* = Candle Power Forum Marketplace (Also referred to as MP)

*CRI = *Color Rendering Index

*CS* = Customer Service OR Custom, as in a custom light

*C/W = *Complied With

*Drop-In = *Refers to a light assembly that "drops-in"; this is opposed to the common PR-Flanged/screw type bulbs most of us are used to growing up. This too was made popular by both Surefire and Pelican by having the lamp and reflector housed in the same unit, so when you swap bulbs, you"drop-in" the new one; Sample Include Malkoff, Nail-Bender, P60 Style L.A.'s, Deree Light, etc.
*
"Duraloop" = *Refers to white top Duracell RC's, which are basically re-branded Eneloops

*EDC = *Every Day Carry

*HA* = Hard Anodized; This refers to Type-III (Mil-Spec) anodizing

*HOLA = *High Output Lamp Assy. (See LOLA below)

*Host = *Primarily refers to a flashlight body designed to house another light fixture/filament other than the original. This was made mainstream by Surefire presenting the "P60" style of lamp assemblies, where the reflector and emitter are in the same unit.

*IR = *Infra-Red (The "low/red-yellow" end of the light spectrum); Hot objects emit "infra-red light" by the heat they emit.

*JB = *Jetbeam; A prominent Chinese Flashlight Mfg.

*KT* = Kit, Turbo-head; refers to "Surefire Turbo-heads"; The "Kits" actually refer to the actual head/bezel, with adapter and lamp; i.e. the KT1/KT2 are essentially the same Turbo-Heads, with just different lamps.

*L91 = *Refers to "AA" sized Lithium Batteries (more specifically, Energizer brand, the most widely {only?} available lithium AA's)

*L.A./LA = *Lamp Assembly; Refers to an self contained lamp (bulb) with springs (i.e. MNXX) or with a reflector as well (i.e. PXX/P60/61/90/91); This is as opposed to a regluar PR flanged/screw based bulb.

*LED/L.E.D. = *Light Emitting Diode; An energy efficient lighting method where power is applied to a "powdered diode", producing light; The future of modern lighting; First "practical" commercial LED flashlight was the Inova X5, from Emmissive Energy Corp., circa 2001

*LOLA = *Low Out-Put Lamp Assembly; Came to be out of the fact that Surefire lights usually had two lamp assemblies that could be used in each incandescent light; A low output lamp and a high out put light; i.e. The P60=6 volt 65 lumen L.A.; P61= 6 volt 120 lumen L.A.

*LOP = *Light/Low Orange Peel

*LSD = *Low Self Discharge; Refers to a batteries ability to retain it's charge while not in-use. For example, a cell with excellent LSD will maintain 90-95% of it's voltage over a 6 month period, while a crappy one may only last a matter of weeks or days. The premier and favored LSD Cell is the Eneloop from Sanyo (also easily available in the U.S. as Duracell white-tops/"Duraloops")

*LSD* = Lightning Speed Discharge

*Lumen* = The amount of Luminous Flux; Am measurement of of "visible light" at the emitter/light source

*Lux *= Light Measurement; "Lumenous Out-Put"; Also refers to "Luxeon" LED Emitters, i.e. Lux-3/Lux-III
*
Lux-III/3/V/5* = Refers to Emitters manufactured by the Luxeon LED Company. III/3 or V/5 refers to the wattage.

*mAh* = MilliAmp Hours; This is a term of "Capacity" in a battery; a battery with say, a capacity of 2500mAh, with a lamp the draws 2 amps (1amp=1000mA) will last ~1.5 hours.

*mA* = MilliAmp (See above)

*Mag/[email protected] = *Mag-lite; A prominent US based/Mfg'ed Flashlight company; probably the most widely known light in the world.

*MP* = See "CPFMP"

*MOP* = Medium Orange Peel

*NV* = Night Vision
*
NVD= *Night Vision Devices

*NVG = *Night Vision Green/Night Vision Goggles

*OP = *Orange Peel/Original Post/Original poster; Refers to "orange peel" reflectors as opposed to SMO (smooth); refers to the texture of the reflector; Orange Peel texturing helps remove defects in the beam, usually at the loss of a little throw.

*OTF* = Out The Front, as in "Out The Front Lumens (refers to how much light makes it out the front of the light; can be effected by emitter positioning, reflector, and lens). Example: An LED/Emitter may put out 500 lumens, but if you use a smoky lens, only 450 lumens make it out the light.

*PK* = Paul Kim; The lead engineer at Surefire flashlights; Known by some as the "Father of the Modern (tactical) flashlight"; Owns 50+ flashlight patents; Designed most Surefire flashlights, from their function to their design. Also owner/Designer of the "Icon" brand of Flashlights

*PWM = *Pulse-Width Modulation; Refers to an out-put "setting" in which the LED flickers on-off extremely fast (nano-seconds) to save power, while having the appearance of being "constantly on". Leads to flickering when batteries are running low.

*R = *Usually found at the end of Surefire light models, indicating that that model is a rechargeable model

*RC/RCR = *Refers to a Rechargeable battery

*ROP = *Roar of the Pelican; refers to a high powered, user mod involving a Mag-lite body and a Pelican Lamp Assy.

*RT = *Run Time (how long a light will run for

*SB *= Strike Bezel; A bezel/Head with sharp, crenulated teeth, for an added self defense method.

*SCDS = *Sudden Cell Death Syndrome; simply refers to (usually low quality) cells (batteries) simply draining for no explained reason.

*Size-15 = *More passionately known as "Al", it refers to his...ummm...shoe size??? A cheeky Surefire Know it all from "the motherland", who WILL correct you if you mis-refer to HA anodizing as type two, or, even worse, as the KT4 as a "Turbo-head".

*SL = *Streamlight; A prominent based US based/China Mfg.'ed flashlight Mfg.; Widely known/used in US LEO/Fire Fighter circles

*SF* = Surefire; A prominent US based flaslight Mfg. known for their "Lego-abilty" (modular), and the prominent Weaponlight Mfg. for the U.S. Military, along with Insight Technology

*SMO = *Smooth Reflector

*SS *= Stainless Steel

*SSC = *Seoul Semi-Conductor; Emitter

*SWM = *Sunwayman; A prominent Chinese Flashlight Mfg; Also refers to Short Wave Modulation, in ref. to radio signals
*
Ti/TI *= Pronounced "Tie"; Refers to lights/accessories made from the metal Titanium

*UV = *Ultra Violet; The "High/Blue-Purple" end of the light spectrum; Has radioactive properties, useful for disinfecting, curing special compounds, and tracking non-visible traces of fluids, etc. 

*Wench = *On CPF, refers to Greta, the vigliant and respected owner/operator of CPF and affiliated sites*.*

*ZL = *Zebra Light; A prominent China based light Mfg. that specializes in headlamp style lights
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Battery Chemistry:*

*IMR *= lithium Ion Manganese Rechargeable
*ICR* = lithium Ion Cobalt Rechargeable
*IFR* = lithium Ion Ferrous Rechargeable
*LIon* =Lithium Ion*
NiCad* = Nickel Cadium
*NiMH = *Nickel Metal Hydride

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Internet Acronyms (English)*

*AFAIK =* As Far As I Know

*BTW = *By The Way

*FYI* = For Your Information

*GTG* = Good To Go 

*IIRC = *If I Recall Correctly

*IMHO = *In My Humble Opinion

*LOL *= Laughing out loud

*OTOH* = On The Other Hand

*OP = *Refers to original post/poster in regards to a thread

*PITA* = Pain In The Arse/A**

*PP* = Paypal

*SPF* = Sold, Pending Funds

*WTB/WTT/WTS** = *Want to Buy/Trade/Sell, respectively.

*WTH* = What The Hell? (as in dis-belief/awe)

*YMMV = *Your Mileage May Vary (Your Meters May Vary); i.e. You're experience may be different (than presented example/opinion).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*OTHER (Along with lights comes a certain leaning towards "Readiness", so I will include a few other useful acronyms):
*
*C.B.* = Civilian Band; A radio frequency range dedicated (in the U.S.) for civilian use. Mostly used now by Truckers. 40 Channels. Channel 9 is emergency (still monitored by several LE, etc. agencies) and 19 is "Information", and is the "Truckers" channel.

*FRS* = Family Radio Service; Frequency range set aside for civilian use; channels are limited to 2 watts.

*GMRS* = Global Monitored Radio Service; extends past the frequency of FRS, but channels are more powerful (5-Watt), and requires a liscence

*GPS* = Global Positioning System; developed primarily for the U.S. military, but has found to be popular with civilian applications; a system of satellites controlled by the USAF Space Command that emit signals to help aircraft/vehicles/personnel (through hand-held units) triangulate their position; having "access" to more satellites increases accuracy.

*LNS* = Land-based Navigation System; the global positioning system used prior to GPS; still in use by many ships/boats; now serves as a back-up to GPS in the event of failure. Consists of several land based "radars" that help boats/AC triangulate there coordinates base off received radio signals.

*SW* = Short-Wave; World Wide frequency used all over; powerful signals and the fact that the frequency range is not used in any other applications, allows people world wide to pick of short wave radio signals; effect by the magnetic field surrounding the earth, so signal reception varies by solar/lunar activity (which effects the magnetic field). You may only be able to pick up a Chinese broadcast form 4pm to 8pm, for example. The BBC is the largest organization to still make use if this.


----------



## eh4

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS, Look Here!)*

what's a NEWBS?


----------



## subwoofer

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS, Look Here!)*



angelofwar said:


> Well, having read the "Annoying Acronyms" Thread in the _____, I came across this:
> 
> 
> 
> So, here's a start:
> 
> 
> *mAh* = Mili-Amp Hours; This is a term of "Capacity" in a battery; a battery with say, a capacity of 2500mAh, with a lamp the draws 2 amps (1amp=1000mA) will last ~1.5 hours.
> 
> *mA* = Mili-Amp (See above)
> 
> 
> What did I miss???



Some useful translations there, but I was wondering what a Mili-Amp was. I've never come across this before. Is it related to the milliamp (1000th of an Amp)?


----------



## angelofwar

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS, Look Here!)*



subwoofer said:


> Some useful translations there, but I was wondering what a Mili-Amp was. I've never come across this before. Is it related to the milliamp (1000th of an Amp)?



LOL!!! Thanks Sub...I was typing this with my 4 year old in my ear...I knew I misspelt it...


----------



## angelofwar

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS, Look Here!)*



eh4 said:


> what's a NEWBS?



LOL!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS, Look Here!)*

McGizmo, Mac, Data, Malkoff, 47's, etc.


----------



## angelofwar

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS, Look Here!)*



PoliceScannerMan said:


> McGizmo, Mac, Data, Malkoff, 47's, etc.



Thanks PSM!!! LOL!


----------



## bobbagum

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS, Look Here!)*

you forgot EDC?


----------



## archimedes

CRI = Color Rendering Index

CCT = Correlated Color Temperature 

UV = UltraViolet

IR = InfraRed

NV = Night Vision

PWM = Pulse-Width Modulation

ROP = Roar Of the Pelican

LOP = Light Orange Peel

SMO = SMOoth reflector

SSC = Seoul SemiConductor

IMR = lithium Ion Manganese Rechargeable

ICR = lithium Ion Cobalt Rechargeable

IFR = lithium Ion Ferrous Rechargeable

JB = JetBeam

SWM = SunWayMan

ZL = ZebraLight

... and ...

AoW


----------



## angelofwar

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS, Look Here!)*

Thanks ya'll...I'll get these added in a few. I thought of EDC like 20 times, but when I hit "submit", I completely blanked!

AoW...LOL! That's been used plenty of times!!!


----------



## AlPal

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS, Look Here!)*

Great list. I learned a couple of new ones. The only one I can add is BTW, for By the way.


----------



## angelofwar

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS, Look Here!)*



AlPal said:


> Great list. I learned a couple of new ones. The only one I can add is BTW, for By the way.



C/W! LOL!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Great list, only one I can think to add is:

YMMV - Your Mileage May Vary


----------



## pjandyho

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*

CCT - Correlated Color Temperature. Often confused with CRI.


----------



## NonSenCe

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*

wtb, wts imo needs to be there.


----------



## angelofwar

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*



NonSenCe said:


> wtb, wts imo needs to be there.



Awesome nonscence!!! It's amazing how many acronyms we use here and commit to memory with-out (w/o) even realizing it!


----------



## archimedes

NonSenCe said:


> wtb, wts imo needs to be there.



... WTT, SPF, GTG ...


----------



## sassaquin

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*

CW - cool white
NW - neutral white
WW - warm white
SPF - sold pending funds
PM - private message
OTF - out the front
HID - high-intensity discharge (lamp)


----------



## BIGLOU

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*

TC-tailcap
PK-Paul Kim Surefire Genius
EG-Dan "ElectronGuru" Patnode
OR-Oveready
NB-Dave "Nailbender" Lemert
ET-Eagletac
LA-light assembly
LEO-Law Enforcement Officer
LF-Lumens Factory
BTT-Back to top
MD-Malkoff Devices
FM-FiveMega
WF-139-Ultrafire Charger


----------



## GunnarGG

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*

Great list, thanks.

OCD - Obsessive Compulsive Disorder

Isn't totally irrelevant for flashaholics...


----------



## Norm

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*



GunnarGG said:


> Great list, thanks.
> 
> OCD - Obsessive Compulsive Disorder
> 
> Isn't totally irrelevant for flashaholics...



It really should be CDO, the letters need to be in there correct alphabetical sequence. 

Norm


----------



## Mr Bigglow

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*

NVG means 'night vision goggles' to me.


----------



## G.D. Wolfie

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*

Forum heading could be "CPF TLA's" but at some point we would all be talking in military (or teenager) code.

Some additional:

Bump = to post a reply to it purely in order to raise the thread's profile. This will typically return it to the top of the list of active threads.

TLA = Three leter acronym
ETLA = Extended three letter acronym


----------



## BIGLOU

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*

Yes and also refered to as NVD=Night Vision Device(s)


----------



## shado

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*

Da = Damascus
Ag = Silver
Cu = Copper


----------



## archimedes

G.D. Wolfie said:


> ....Bump = to post a reply to it purely in order to raise the thread's profile. This will typically return it to the top of the list of active threads....



I thought that

BUMP = Bring Up My Post

:devil:


----------



## DM51

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*



sassaquin said:


> CW - cool white


Huh? :ironic:

CW = Chip Weevils.


----------



## LGT

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*

All of this time I've been looking for posts from AFAIK wondering how people were responding to a post I just couldn't locate.


----------



## SouthernNights

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*



Mr Bigglow said:


> NVG means 'night vision goggles' to me.



Correct, NVG is a Military Acronym


----------



## ExZeRoEx

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*

I noticed SMO is there, but no orange peels


----------



## nbp

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*



ExZeRoEx said:


> I noticed SMO is there, but no orange peels



LOP, low orange peel
MOP, medium orange peel
Is there a HOP for heavy orange peel?

Clicky/Twisty - often referring to a type of switch (lowercase 'c' and 't'), but also the HDS EDC line of lights, which used to be called the Ra Clicky and Ra Twisty, or just the "Clicky" or "Twisty" for short. Most people still just call Henry's lights "Clickies", "Twisties". Twisties are not to be confused with Rotaries.


----------



## Gregozedobe

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*

This thread could be the basis of an excellent sticky, and include abbreviations and some definitions for common terms as well (eg explaining the difference between Lumens, Lux and candela, throw, flood, hotspot, spill etc etc). Maybe call it a "glossary" ?

I always thought LOP = Light Orange Peel


----------



## tobrien

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*

how about [email protected] or M*g? I know it looks like Maglite but why do people change the middle letter?


----------



## angelofwar

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*

Added a few more; I'll add Mag/[email protected]; as for the "@" in the middle of mag tobrien, it started after [email protected] sued Arc out-of business for "trademark" infringment...it's been a running..."joke"(???) on CPF for years, people afraid of being sued for "referring" to Maglite by name...

PK! How could I forget him!!!


----------



## tobrien

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*



angelofwar said:


> Added a few more; I'll add Mag/[email protected]; as for the "@" in the middle of mag tobrien, it started after [email protected] sued Arc out-of business for "trademark" infringment...it's been a running..."joke"(???) on CPF for years, people afraid of being sued for "referring" to Maglite by name...
> 
> PK! How could I forget him!!!


got it, thanks!


----------



## bedazzLED

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*

Gets more confusing when you see OP mentioned. You may think they are referring to an *O*range *P*eel, but it's the *O*riginal *P*ost they are talking about!


----------



## Imon

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*

DX = Dealextreme


----------



## vali

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*

LSD (not the drug )


----------



## Imon

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*



vali said:


> LSD (not the drug )


Oh! I know this one!
Lightning speed discharge! :twothumbs


----------



## mvyrmnd

vali said:


> LSD (not the drug )



That took me ages to work out when I was new here!


----------



## NM08SRT8

I think a lot of you are making acronyms for things that don't even need them. Just picking a word and choosing some letters out of it and calling it acronym. 


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## nbp

NM08SRT8 said:


> I think a lot of you are making acronyms for things that don't even need them. Just picking a word and choosing some letters out of it and calling it acronym.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk



Examples?

I have seen every one of these abbreviations and acronyms here.


----------



## Heyjowee

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*

Thanks! I needed this so bad.
IMHO could also mean: in my Honest opinion.


----------



## ico

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*

SPF - Sold Pending Funds

PITA - Pain In The A**

KISS - Keep It Simple, Stup**


----------



## pjandyho

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*

WYSIWYG - What you see is what you get.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*



bedazzLED said:


> Gets more confusing when you see OP mentioned. You may think they are referring to an *O*range *P*eel, but it's the *O*riginal *P*ost they are talking about!



It can also be used as "Original Poster", starter of thread.

Bill


----------



## eh4

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*

I love acronyms, they are so definite except when they are not. Orange Peel would be OP -like Original Poster depending on context (DOC).
TLA is a new one to me, but I insist on reading it as The Local Acronyms.


----------



## sandanbob

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*

There are terms such as "lego" and "drop-in" that newbies (yes, I am highly qualified as a newbie) aren't familiar with. Host, body, etc.


----------



## Beamhead

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*

SCDS - sudden cell death syndrome


----------



## derfyled

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*

A good resume : http://flashlight-wiki.com/Terminology


----------



## angelofwar

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*



derfyled said:


> A good resume : http://flashlight-wiki.com/Terminology



LOL! This one seems a bit dated though...although, I do want my time back...LOL! Thanks for the link though! Adding a few more.


----------



## angelofwar

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*



ExZeRoEx said:


> I noticed SMO is there, but no orange peels



Added for you Ex!!!


----------



## angelofwar

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*



Beamhead said:


> SCDS - sudden cell death syndrome



Adding Beam head! Thanks!


----------



## angelofwar

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*



sandanbob said:


> There are terms such as "lego" and "drop-in" that newbies (yes, I am highly qualified as a newbie) aren't familiar with. Host, body, etc.



Noted Bob! Changed the title to reflect "terminology" as well.


----------



## NM08SRT8

*Re: CPF Acronyms/Terminolgy (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*



nbp said:


> Examples?
> 
> I have seen every one of these abbreviations and acronyms here.



Here...



BIGLOU said:


> TC-tailcap
> PK-Paul Kim Surefire Genius
> EG-Dan "ElectronGuru" Patnode
> OR-Oveready
> NB-Dave "Nailbender" Lemert
> ET-Eagletac
> LA-light assembly
> LEO-Law Enforcement Officer
> LF-Lumens Factory
> BTT-Back to top
> MD-Malkoff Devices
> FM-FiveMega
> WF-139-Ultrafire Charger



I know some are legit.. But come on now. 



Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## Cataract

*Re: CPF Acronyms/Terminolgy (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*

OTOH = on the other hand.

I agree with NM08SRT8 (this name better mean something, I had to look 3 times to type it!) that some of these abbreviations are just cluttering up the list.


----------



## Cataract

*Re: CPF Acronyms/Terminolgy (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*

Rule #2 = double-tap


----------



## Phil Ament

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*

I have one suggestion for you, and I also have had several other people ask me the same thing as well but because I do not know myself, I could not give them the answer either. So ok then, here we go. What is "potting" and I am quite sure that it has nothing to do with smoking the green stuff!


Sincerely Yours
Phil Ament :wave:


----------



## Phil Ament

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*



ico said:


> SPF - Sold Pending Funds
> 
> PITA - Pain In The A**
> 
> KISS - Keep It Simple, Stup**




Hi there ico,


Whilst that is very polite of you I would be absolutely flabbergasted if you weren't allowed to use the word "stupid" on here. For all I know you may be able to use the A*** word too but I will let someone else answer that one just in case.



Sincerely Yours
Phil Ament :wave:


----------



## angelofwar

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*

Thread "reorganised" so members can better utilize it, and hopes that it will become a sticky.


----------



## angelofwar

*Re: CPF Acronyms/Terminolgy (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*



Cataract said:


> OTOH = on the other hand.
> 
> I agree with NM08SRT8 (this name better mean something, I had to look 3 times to type it!) that some of these abbreviations are just cluttering up the list.



Reorganised it for ya'll! Let me know if it "works" now!


----------



## rickypanecatyl

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*



LGT said:


> All of this time I've been looking for posts from AFAIK wondering how people were responding to a post I just couldn't locate.





Thanks for this - I learned a lot of new ones. Maybe I see it more on another site but there is something like LAMO I've always wondered about (Makes me think Lame oh! but often doesn't fit the context.)


----------



## ICUDoc

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS, Look Here!)*

Great thread, AoW and others!
"mAh = MilliAmp Hours; This is a term of "Capacity" in a battery; a battery with say, a capacity of 2500mAh, with a lamp the draws 2 amps (1amp=1000mA) will last ~1.5 hours." You put 1.5 hours, but I think you meant 1.25 hours.

"If a battery has a capacity of 2500mAh it can supply, theoretically, 2 amps for 1 and a quarter hours, or one amp for 2 1/2 hours, or 1 mA for 2500 hours etc. The rating will not always multiply out exactly, as higher current draws (i.e. more amps) will always result in the battery being "empty" (i.e. unable to supply that same current) after fewer mAh than a slow drain. That's why many batteries are rated at a given mAh for a given current draw." Is that about right?


----------



## Cataract

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS, Look Here!)*



angelofwar said:


> Reorganised it for ya'll! Let me know if it "works" now!



Looks really nice and clean!

I think you'll have to ask the Mods directly if you want this thread to become a sticky


----------



## Phil Ament

angelofwar said:


> Well, having read the "Annoying Acronyms" Thread in The Cafe, I came across this:



Hey A.O.W.

DYMTST (Don't You Mean To Say The) AATITC 



SY (Sincerely Yours)
PA (Phil Ament) :wave:


----------



## Phil Ament

In your "Other" section that has all the communications stuff, do you think that the obligatory SWR or Standing Wave Ratio might apply there. Do I get a 10-4 on that. If it's a 10-74 then just 10-22 it. 


Sincerely Yours
Phil Ament :wave:

P.S. 10-24 so I'm 10-42


----------



## JustJohnny

OKAY! SO!! I've been reading through the forum and going through different threads. I've actually read tons of them so far. I've been learning A TON of information. There is ONE thing however, that kills me. I DON'T UNDERSTAND the abbreviations for words! Things like xlr and whatnot.. I started looking for a legend or a listing that assists with that BUT I can't find it! If someone could help me with these, I'd greatly appreciate it! I'm really trying to get into the whole flashlight thing. I have TONS of ideas for modding lights, but figuring out what types of batteries to go with which bulbs to go with which housings is frustrating; ESPECIALLY when you don't know what most of these abbreviations are! 

THANKS GUYS!

EDIT: Whoever moved this post.. THANK YOU! I was looking for this.. I promise!


----------



## n2stuff

So why is this not a sticky already? I had to look kinda hard to find this info. Great info btw.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

It is a sticky.

Billl


----------



## n2stuff

Bullzeyebill said:


> It is a sticky.
> 
> Billl



My bad. Was it always a sticky?


----------



## RedLED

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*

AOW,

Nice idea and good job with the acronyms. 

Centcom has a great link to the DoD acronym list...hey, Centcom and DoD are, nevermind. 

Thanks,

NR


----------



## PeteR 337

Nice info. 
Was gonna ask this in my intro post, that probably won't end well.


----------



## 2vtx

What is a mule? No, not a hybrid equid, a cross of a female horse and a male donkey, often used for transport in rugged terrain, either. 

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## nbp

A Mule is a light with no reflector or optics, just a bare emitter mounted close to the lens for pure, perfect unadulterated flood. The term was more or less coined by McGizmo as I understand, and he has been making Mules for some time. Other people call similar lights Mules as well for lack of a better term. 

You can see the McGizmo Mule configuration on the right.


----------



## 2vtx

Thank you.


----------



## Longdraw

I had no idea there were so many acronyms. Good and useful information :thumbsup:


----------



## bojonson

angelofwar said:


> Update 11 Mar 12:
> 
> Broke the thread apart into sections;
> 
> *Flashlight Lingo/Acronyms
> Battery Chemistries
> Internet Lingo/Acronyms (English)
> *
> Hope this will help navigate it better!


As a 'Newbie' here on CPF, I appreciate your effort to collect & relate the commonly used acronyms.

That being said, I can't tell you how much I HATE ACRONYMS! Jargon from 'Lingoists' is not only annoying, it reflects a laziness on the part of those too busy to elucidate their 'wisdom' by typing a few more keystrokes for those of us not so 'enlightened'.

Definition of *lingoist**:.*(lĭng-gō'ĭst)


*1.* (n.) A specialist in the area of lingo terms. Often, these individuals lose touch with society purely because they refer to ordinary things using shortened phrases and acronyms.
*Origins:* While discussing a short name for a type of documentation, the term just rolled out off my tongue when I told my co-worker that I hate people who use lots of jargon.
_*Example:* Have you ever spoken to Joe, the lingoist? I can't understand a single thing he's talking about._


----------



## Norm

bojonson said:


> As a 'Newbie' here on CPF, I appreciate your effort to collect & relate the commonly used acronyms.
> 
> That being said, I can't tell you how much I HATE ACRONYMS! Jargon from 'Lingoists' is not only annoying, it reflects a laziness on the part of those too busy to elucidate their 'wisdom' by typing a few more keystrokes for those of us not so 'enlightened'.



Look at it as a verbal short hand, common to most specialist interest groups and professions.

Norm


----------



## AbbyY

I think it is strongly recommended to introduce a *WWK* acronym, meaning _without wife's knowledge/without wife knowing. _
Sure, it's a joke, but personally I spent o lot of money for flashlights using a fund that can be called WWK. Did you?


----------



## Norm

AbbyY said:


> I think it is strongly recommended to introduce a *WWK* acronym, meaning _without wife's knowledge/without wife knowing. _
> Sure, it's a joke, but personally I spent o lot of money for flashlights using a fund that can be called WWK. Did you?


Let's not take this off topic by eliciting answers to your question. - Norm


----------



## British

The OP is lacking:

*TIR* - _Total Internal Reflection._
*CONUS *- _CONtiguous United States_
*GITD *- _Glow In The Dark_
*NIB *- _New In Box_
*NOS *- _New Old Stock _(?)
*OCONUS *- _Outside CONUS_


----------



## Brewing_Yankee

regarding: types of flashlight terminology.

I see the words thrower and flooder tossed around.

Am I understanding this correctly that a flooder is a flood light and a thrower is a flashlight with a focused beam, or throw?

Thanks!


reference: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?382436-What-s-your-favourite-pocket-sized-thrower


----------



## archimedes

Yep :thumbsup:

... and a "mule" is pure flood, with no reflector or optic at all.


----------



## RedLED

I don't know if it is included, but is Trit. Vial included?

Also, "McGizmo" should be in there. We have the McGizmo lights, clips, McClicky switch, McCree, McLux and so on.


----------



## Zorzi

I was wondering if the term "mule" could also mean a flashlight with the bare minimum on top of which mods are applied. In this sense, a mule could even lack the emitter and drive circuits. Does that make sense?

Zorzi


----------



## archimedes

Zorzi said:


> I was wondering if the term "mule" could also mean a flashlight with the bare minimum on top of which mods are applied. In this sense, a mule could even lack the emitter and drive circuits. Does that make sense?
> 
> Zorzi



No, I think the term for what you describe is "host" .... A tube or shell that needs an emitter/driver "dropin" to function.


----------



## Zorzi

Thanks, Archimedes! What is the reason to make a mule? Is there a special use for that? To test the emitter/driver without the influence of the optics, for example?

Zorzi


----------



## archimedes

Zorzi said:


> Thanks, Archimedes! What is the reason to make a mule? ....



It can be useful for producing very "clean" and even lighting at near distances, without a central "hotspot" or any beam artifacts (such as bright or dark "rings" ) .


----------



## Illumenation75

Wow! Alot of good information here for a NEWB like me!


----------



## yahubert

very thankful information. 
I'm learning it 

tks


Hubert


----------



## TennesseeTony

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*



Norm said:


> It really should be CDO, the letters need to be in there correct alphabetical sequence.
> 
> Norm


Not sure many people got this. At least I thought it was funny.


----------



## caleb_v

I'm sure I've seen HID?


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Full Power

I suppose there's a point of confusion when one will see a little light amongst all the terminology.!?


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## terratec365

angelofwar said:


> *mAh* = MilliAmp Hours; This is a term of "Capacity" in a battery; a battery with say, a capacity of 2500mAh, with a lamp the draws 2 amps (1amp=1000mA) will last ~*1.5 hours*.



I would have thought it was 1¼ hours, not your 1½ hours.
Here's how I came to that conclusion:

A lamp drawing 2A from a 2000mAh battery would last 1hour.
A lamp drawing 2A from a 500mAh battery would last ¼ of an hour.
So a lamp drawing 2A from a 2500mAh battery would last 1¼ hours.

A lamp drawing 2A from a 2000mAh battery would last 1hour.
A lamp drawing 2A from a 1000mAh battery would last ½ an hour.
So a lamp drawing 2A would last 1½ hours from a 3000mAh battery, not a 2500mAh battery.


----------



## Peace Train

PID - Not anywhere on this thread. Should be in first post.


----------



## H.J.M.

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*

Here are a couple I picked up:
Ti: titanium

otw: on the way

omw: On my way

FL flashlight
HL headlamp

Lm lumens

E. T. A. Estimated time of arrival. 

Thank you guys for so much information.
cheers!
HJM


----------



## thinkFlashlights01

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*

is FRS supposed to be .5 watts, not 2?


----------



## lauralackey

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*



ExZeRoEx said:


> I noticed SMO is there, but no orange peels




Some useful translations there, but I was wondering what a Mili-Amp was. 
goo.gl/jsIuJy


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*

Hello, welcome to CPF. Answer is 100th of an amp. 

Bill


----------



## KITROBASKIN

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*



Bullzeyebill said:


> Hello, welcome to CPF. Answer is 100th of an amp.
> 
> Bill



I thought it was 1000th of an amp? But I've been wrong before.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*

You are correct.



Bill


----------



## kill bill

Thank you, now i'm one step above complete newbie!


----------



## Slidder

Couple questions 
1) What is PDTc

2) What's the difference between Dome On vs Dedome

3) What's is the difference between protected and unprotected high drain button top battery 

Thanks for looking and your time


----------



## Nvincible

Very useful info. Thanks for taking the time to do this (even if it's a good while ago)!!


----------



## Spartanden

Still reading....still learning. Thanks for the lessons! Will be happy when I'm no longer a NOOB!


----------



## rocketman121

Thanks for all this info! Now i can start talking flashlights!


----------



## Mkduffer

Great help, helped keep me from asking a lot of stupid questions.

One term that I see thrown around a lot, especially among builders and modders is "pill". 

Now I think I know what it means, but I also believe in the ancient Chinese proverb, "Far better to remain silent and let people think you a fool, than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt".

Would someone more knowledgeable care to illuminate? 

Mahalo


----------



## etc

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*

These are not really acronymins, but maybe add a few electric abbreviations / terms:

mAh = milliampere-hour

An ampere-hour or amp-hour (SI symbol A·h or A h; also denoted Ah) is a unit of electric charge, equal to the charge transferred by a steady current of one ampere flowing for one hour, or 3600 coulombs.[1]

The ampere-hour is frequently used in measurements of electrochemical systems such as electroplating and electrical batteries. The commonly seen milliampere-hour (mA·h or mAh) is one-thousandth of an ampere-hour (3.6 coulombs).

Wh

The watt-hour (symbolized Wh) is a unit of energy equivalent to one watt (1 W) of power expended for one hour (1 h) of time. The watt-hour is not a standard unit in any formal system, but it is commonly used in electrical applications. An energy expenditure of 1 Wh represents 3600 joules (3.600 x 103 J).

For example to get the total cell energy capacity in terms of mAh, multiple mAh * voltage, i.e. 4.2V * 3500 mAh

Or get it in watt-hours, just divide by 1,000:

Wh = mAh × V / 1000

http://www.rapidtables.com/convert/electric/mah-to-wh.htm


----------



## Mkduffer

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*



etc said:


> Wh
> 
> The watt-hour (symbolized Wh) is a unit of energy equivalent to one watt (1 W) of power expended for one hour (1 h) of time. The watt-hour is not a standard unit in any formal system, but it is commonly used in electrical applications. An energy expenditure of 1 Wh represents 3600 joules (3.600 x 103 J).
> http://www.rapidtables.com/convert/electric/mah-to-wh.htm



Actually, the watt-hour is pretty standard. I see it on my electric bill all the time in the in the form of the Kilowatt-hr, or KWh.

The watt is a measure of electrical power and (if I remember correctly from my days working at an electrical engineering company), it is calculated as follows:
W = V x I x PF
Where: W = watts V = volts I = current (in Amperes) PF = Power Factor

Power Factor (PF) comes into play when voltage and current are out of phase. In the case of DC power systems, the voltage and amps (current) are always in phase, so for the purpose of these discussions, Watts(W) and VoltAmps(VA) are interchangeable.​
BTW, as I stated earlier, the Watt is a measure of electrical power. To put this into perspective, HP (HorsePower) is a measure of mechanical power. There are conversion tables to convert one to the other. 1 BHP is equivalent to approximately .75 KW.

I suspect that part of the reason most batteries don't list Watt-hours or VA-hours is because the cell voltage is fairly common knowledge, making it a common denominator.

Mahalo


----------



## LED Monkey

Peace Train said:


> PID - Not anywhere on this thread. Should be in first post.


I'm not 100% sure on this but I think it's "proportional integral derivative" a type of thermal controller.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Not sure if this is the place, but here is a link to a concise description of dust and water resistance ratings

http://newatlas.com/ip67-ip68-water-resistance-guide/47927/


----------



## Alloneword

Oh boy can see i'm going to hav to keep this page open, sooo many acronyms to get my poor head round.

*All1*


----------



## Azwip

Howdy, am new to all this.... have tried searching for a definition, no luck...

am trying to figure out what "Kcd" stands for? Sorry for the newbie question... but just ordered a TN42 and read somewhere about someone had a 750Kcd ???

Cannot find the def anywhere... or did I plainly miss it, if so, my apologies. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bullzeyebill

The k in kcd = 1000, Cd is a measurement of light = candela. So 750kcd = 750 thousand candela. Pretty bright.

Bill


----------



## imalent

*Re: CPF Acronyms (NEWBS/NOOBS, Look Here!)*

Thanks all.I learned a lot from here.


----------



## Azwip

Thanks Bill, that clarifies it perfectly, appreciate it.

Ron
------




Bullzeyebill said:


> The k in kcd = 1000, Cd is a measurement of light = candela. So 750kcd = 750 thousand candela. Pretty bright.
> 
> Bill


----------



## Chuck416

Wow. Lots of Acronyms. Thanks for the index.


----------



## TheDoctorNL

This is what I was looking for!
Understood most of it but it’s nice to have this laying around on my desk.
Thanks!


----------



## wayben

Great sticky!! I learned a lot in just 4 pages. I kept seeing the term "mule" and wasn't sure what it was. Looked here and it wasn't in the initial list of acronyms, but found it later as a question. Love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## speckacuda

This might be one of the most helpful threads on this entire site - hats off to you all for the help!!


----------



## morse code

Great details and very informative, was definitely worth the read. Thanks for accepting me into the forum!


----------

